# Flatoutfishin Apparel Company



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I am starting a clothing line and wanted to let everyone know. I should be up and running in approx two weeks, but in the meantime you can see a couple of my shirt designs on saltyshores.com.  Thanks everyone!

"now thats flatoutfishin"


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Already shot an email, those shirts look tight. Cant wait. 
-Alex


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw your designs, very cool!

Let me know when you have your site going. Maybe we could do a special limited "microskiff" version..


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everyone, my site is live! Sorry about the delay, but I am ready now. Come visit and spread the word.

"now thats flatoutfishin"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool!...

What's the URL? ;D


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Flatoutfishin Apparel Company

www.flatoutfishin.com

"now thats flatoutfishin"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif].


----------



## Slimtonone (May 8, 2008)

I bought tree shirts from Troy and the style and quality are excellent!


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I have added a kayak inspired design to my line.  Here are the two colors its available in now.  I don't have these on my site just yet so if you are interested contact me directly at [email protected]
Also note the yellow in the picture below is quite a bit darker than the actual shirt. The shirts are more of bright lemon yellow.


----------

